
Show HN: Ballpoint SVG editor - artursapek
https://ballpoint.io/files/examples/google
======
httptoolkit
This is really impressive! I mostly use Inkscape normally, but it feels dated
and painful in all sorts of ways, and a capable web alternative is a great
thing.

Personally, the most obvious limitation I can see here is font choices. Is
there a way I can use custom fonts? Really just being able to pick from google
fonts would be amazing.

